# Tragbarer DVD-Player mit DVB-T



## Kelur92 (27. August 2011)

*Servus liebe Community!

*Ich glaube der Titel sagt schon alles. Ich suche einen tragbaren DVD-Player fürn Urlaub. Am besten mit DVB-T.
Da ich mich wirklich überhaupt nicht auskenne, was der so alles haben muss dacht ich, dass ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir irgendeinen empfehlen oder mir Tipps geben, worauf ich beim Kauf achten sollte.


----------



## Tikume (27. August 2011)

Du fährst zum Fernsehen in den Urlaub? 

Ich würde ja dann eher einfach mein Handy mit Filmen und Serien vollpacken.


----------



## painschkes (27. August 2011)

_- Budget?

- Strom (dauerhaft) vorhanden?

- Displaygrösse?_


----------



## Kelur92 (28. August 2011)

Natürlich fahre ich nicht zum Fernsehen in Urlaub, aber was soll man Abends sonst machen außer Fernsehen gucken?^^

- Ausgeben würde ich bis zu 150€

- Ja, Strom ist dauerhaft vorhanden

- Displaygröße...würd mal sagen nicht kleiner als 7 Zoll


----------



## Kamsi (28. August 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n%3A562066%2Cn%3A!569604%2Cn%3A571712%2Ck%3Advd+player%2Cn%3A571730&bbn=571712&keywords=dvd+player&ie=UTF8&qid=1314545011&rnid=571712


nur für 150 euro kriegste höchstens nen asiatische modell mit dvb-t


----------



## painschkes (28. August 2011)

_7" : Schau mal hier. - ~120€

9" : Schau mal hier. - ~180€

Musst du halt wissen ob dir die 2" ~60€ Wert sind.

_


----------

